# Older Veterans Covid Shots this Weekend



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I already got my first shot, but here is a message that I received yesterday. Might help some vets that are using VA facilities mentioned. As I understand it is for vets enrolled in the VA system:

*COVID VACCINE WALK IN CLINIC FOR VETERANS OVER 75*

Veterans receiving care at the Michael E. DeBakey VA Medical Center or one of our community based outpatient clinics who are 75 years or older can get a COVID vaccination on Saturday and Sunday January 23-24 at our special Houston VA COVID-19 Vaccine Walk-in clinic. The Houston VA is located at 2002 Holcombe Blvd, Houston, TX 77030. Vaccines will be given in our primary care clinic on the first floor of the medical center.

This weekend our Vaccine Walk-in clinic doors open at 8 a.m. and will remain open until vaccination limits are reached each day this weekend. No appointment is necessary. Veterans who present to the vaccination clinic will be provided with an appointment slot that same day. This is a two-dose series of vaccinations. Veterans must be available for a follow up appt for the second dose in about three weeks. Veterans can park in any visitor or Veteran parking lot and enter through our main entrance. Valet parking will not be available. Due to COVID, we have limited space in the hospital and all Veterans should come alone unless they need assistance from one family member.

Those wishing to be vaccinated must bring identification, wear a mask to enter the facility, maintain social distancing, and not be ill, including having any COVID symptoms such as coughing or a fever. The Houston VA asks everyone to be flexible during the vaccine process and we will provide a safe environment for all Veterans and staff as we work to distribute the COVID vaccine to interested Veterans as quickly as possible.

If you have a question or concern about whether you should get the COVID vaccine based on your specific medical conditions or your medical history, please contact your primary care provider for assistance. If you have general questions about this weekendâ€™s COVID-19 walk in clinic, you can call us at 713-794-8985.


----------

